# how to install 3d background



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

hi all, i just got a one piece 3d Styrofoam background for my 90 gallon. my tank has a centre brace. should i cut the brace, cut the background into 2 pieces, or try to remove the black trim on tank? thanks for any advice. here is the background, and it looks hard to cut in half. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87242


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Pretty sure you need that brace for structural integrity.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I cut the centre brace on my 90 gallon tank after visiting Big Al's in Oakville and noticing that's what they dud on their show tank with background. I then installed my background in one piece and siliconed it in place. After filling it with water I noticed the front of the glass was bowing quite a bit. For the next two years I worried it would one day explode so I decided to buy a new top so I could replace the one I had cut. It took me many hours with a hack saw, box cutter knife and scraper to remove the old top. The tops of the Perfecto tanks are impossible in my opinion to remove without damaging it. 

Having said all that I would recommend cutting the background in three pieces. Cutting it in half might work if it's a flat background however if it's not go with three. 

Good luck and take your time. 
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

definitely don't cut the brace and removing the whole top would be a total pain if you even could. you should be able to cut it in 2 and place it in. probably best to silicone it in place, can't think of any other option.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey loner wolf

I think you should leave the brace alone. Cutting the 3D background would be easier. Just a heads up. When u cut the 3D background DO NOT cut it perpendicular (straight) to the back. Cut the 3D background on a 45 degree it will be less noticeable when u re-assemble it back together. If this post is confusing think of professional builders when they cut baseboards or crown molding. They always cut on an angle that way it is harder to see the cut line. 

Good luck.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yea cut the background - don't take the brace off.... a 45 degree angle will be best so when joined again you won't notice the cut ...






That's a video i did with basic installation tips.

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*3d background*

thanks for all the advice. looks like cutting on 45 degree angle it will be. will update when i get it done.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*3d background done*

Took awhile but finally got it in. thanks for all the help

https://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=68-a8YL-brY&u=/watch?v=LUEwzbQOD-Q&feature=share


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks great! I've got the same one as well. It does take up a bit of space in the tank for sure...my other took up way less room...but still...its a gorgeous background...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

